# I felt the need to share :)



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 20, 2011)

_Dont you find it funny that after Monday(M) and Tuesday(T), the rest of the week says WTF?_
http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dmwq-T2CrJRU%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 20, 2011)

Funny, cause I usually feel more "wtf" on Monday.....lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 20, 2011)

_ Sometimes after Tuesday its wtf just to get the week over and to the weekend lol_


----------

